# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  The White Wonder

## welshmorphology

"Odus" leucy Texy Rat

----------

_55fingers_ (03-22-2019),_Alter-Echo_ (03-22-2019),Bodie (03-22-2019),*Bogertophis* (03-22-2019),_cletus_ (03-23-2019),Craiga 01453 (03-22-2019),_Dianne_ (03-22-2019),dr del (04-06-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-22-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (03-24-2019),_Jbabycsx_ (03-26-2019),_Jus1More_ (03-27-2019),_Luvyna_ (03-22-2019),_Pengil_ (03-23-2019),_pretends2bnormal_ (03-22-2019),_Sonny1318_ (03-26-2019)

----------


## Charles8088

Beautiful.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------

_welshmorphology_ (03-22-2019)

----------


## fattielumpkin

Very nice. I love leucys.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

----------

_welshmorphology_ (03-22-2019)

----------


## welshmorphology

Thanks guys. She's an awesome snake. Had her since a lil pink worm

----------


## Bogertophis

:Bowdown:   You've done it again!   :Very Happy:

----------

_welshmorphology_ (03-22-2019)

----------


## mikemooch

Wow, that's amazing!

----------

_welshmorphology_ (03-22-2019)

----------


## wolftrap

what an amazing photo! I love the ratsnake facial structure, they look very fierce!

----------

_welshmorphology_ (03-22-2019)

----------


## JRLongton

Nothing short of stunning.

----------

_welshmorphology_ (03-22-2019)

----------


## welshmorphology

WHOA!! Thanks guys. Lots of love on this pic  :Embarassed:

----------


## Luvyna

Wow, really gorgeous snake!

----------

_welshmorphology_ (03-22-2019)

----------


## KKM

Gorgeous! I feel like rat snakes always look mildly angry and its my favorite thing :Razz:

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (03-24-2019),_Shayne_ (03-22-2019),_welshmorphology_ (03-22-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Another gorgeous photo!!

I don't know which I like better, your animals or your photography. Both are magnificent!!! Hats off to you on both!!

----------


## Bogertophis

> WHOA!! Thanks guys. Lots of love on this pic


Can't help it, I love rat snakes!   :Snake:   And you really captured his attitude.   :Very Happy:

----------

_welshmorphology_ (03-22-2019)

----------


## Bodie

That is an awesome pic!

----------

_welshmorphology_ (03-22-2019)

----------


## welshmorphology

> Another gorgeous photo!!
> 
> I don't know which I like better, your animals or your photography. Both are magnificent!!! Hats off to you on both!!


OMG WOW thanks. It's deffo the animals that are the real stars

----------


## Shayne

> Gorgeous! I feel like rat snakes always look mildly angry and it’s my favorite thing


Totally agree!

And yes, she's BEAUTIFUL.

----------


## Dianne

Wow, that is one beautiful snake!  I love the lucies, and those eyes!

----------


## 55fingers

Okay, that's gotta be the most elegant snake I've ever seen. Reminds me of a swan.

----------


## welshmorphology

thanks  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sonny1318

Wow, what an incredible looking snake. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Jus1More

Such a beauty! This one is definitely a winner  :Winner:  Another awesome photo...

----------

